# Hey all



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey lets all have a great year with the new technical experiences that come among us. Remember you do not always have to work with the best equiptment or get paid to work your magic, just remember that without you the show doesn't go.


----------



## wemeck (Jan 20, 2004)

Ditto!!! But th toys and keeping up with the advances of Theater Technology (especially in a education environment) keeps the over all experience progressive. I like the struggle of progression and the quest to grow from the technical and performance end. That is one of the reason that I do computer technology and technical theater. I like the fast paced evolution of products, services, and totality of the craft.


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 20, 2004)

wemeck said:


> Ditto!!! But th toys and keeping up with the advances of Theater Technology (especially in a education environment) keeps the over all experience progressive. I like the struggle of progression and the quest to grow from the technical and performance end. That is one of the reason that I do computer technology and technical theater. I like the fast paced evolution of products, services, and totality of the craft.



Couldn't have said it better!

The fun in discovery, wondering how new eqiupment works, and how to fix it/make it work more efficiently. Kinda like how I love overclocking and building PC's. Always a challenge, some new problem or experience...


----------



## plug_in_baby (Jan 20, 2004)

yeah, the truly best bit though is spending all the time before hand setting up, rigging, focusing, plotting and then getting to see the show unfold without a hitch. Or so i am told, having never seen a perfect show, is there one? thats actually a good question, ahs anyone ever had a show that's gone perfectly, without any problems at all?


----------



## zac850 (Jan 20, 2004)

I WISH i had a show go perefect. The last show that we did had 2 performances (there sould have been 3, but the last one got cancled because of snow). The first show I missed 2 cues, but that went fine, and no one noticed besides 2 of the actors. The secound show, well, 2 of the actors COMPLEATLY messed up. They came on stage 3 pages early TWICE so that we were missing about 2 and a half scenes. Thank god that the rest of the cast was as talanted as they are, and they mananged to cover up for it, so not many people in the audience noticed it... However, for that show, I got all of the cues that weren't skipped over.


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 20, 2004)

I love when a new technical tool or device or insturment comes out cause I always want to be first to learn about it and know everything about it. I feel like I study more for my job then I do for college


----------



## wemeck (Jan 21, 2004)

plug_in_baby said:


> yeah, the truly best bit though is spending all the time before hand setting up, rigging, focusing, plotting and then getting to see the show unfold without a hitch. Or so i am told, having never seen a perfect show, is there one? thats actually a good question, ahs anyone ever had a show that's gone perfectly, without any problems at all?



There is such a natural high from the feeling of accomplishment, plus the feeling that you have taken part in something bigger than just you or a few others. Throw in tradition and the drive to improve the production process and you have yourself a good situation.

I do not think I could do theater under any other scenario. I personally need the challenge. I like the fact I can go to LDI and see stuff or learn stuff from these forums or through others and have the resources to use that knowledge. People need the opportunity for personal and professional growth; otherwise it is just a paycheck.


----------

